# YAY! Some much needed help in Southwest Mo!



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh my goodness!!! I got this email this afternoon from my friend Tara that has been working on getting her 501C status here in SW Mo. Tara is the one with the fence getting ripped out by the cable company and they let her dogs gets out!

Anyway, I guess it is a go!
















Here is her petfinder info and remember she is very new with this and is just starting out! She is going to be a HUGE help with these dogs in AC!!!! For those that dont know about it, there are a couple of members that have been to this facility and state it is one of the most horrid places ever! They take these animals in and give ppl 5 days to pay the fines or they pts. The dog has 5 days, thats it and the only way to pull if you are not the owner is to find someone that has 501c status to get a pull on one! There have been a few that a few of the members have been able to pull from this site and there have been even more that have been pts for no reason other then time! Tara getting this will give me a contact to go to and she will run put a pull on an animal and we can then get it moved to where we need to get it moved. 

For the love of Paws! 

and the email I got!



> Quote:I have finally gotten a small rescue set up that I'm running out of my home. I'm running at full capacity right now, but I had a lady contact me today that has a female GSD that needs either a forever home or foster home by Friday. She thought she'd found her a home but the guy didn't show to pick her up & when she called he said he couldn't take her. Brittany is moving into a new apartment Friday & can't have dogs over 25 lbs. so we've got to find her a place to go ASAP. Brittany works for a vet clinic here in town, so this girl is vetted & she's also worked with her on some obedience stuff. She says she's a fantastic dog. She'll be sending me info & pics tonight & I'll be posting her on my PetFinder site. I'm including that link below. There will be an adoption fee for her forever home which will be based on what remaining vetting she needs if any. If she's all ready to go, her adoption fee will only be $25. Could you please forward on to your network & see what we can do to help this baby out? You can reach me back at this address, [email protected], & my cell is (417) 844-9809. Thanks a million!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

wonderful news but please tell tara to be so careful about checking references and home visits. with adoption fees so low ($25), you have to be extra careful. 

so glad you guys have gotten some much needed help down in your area!


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh that adoption fee is for that GSD ONLY! She is comming in fully vetted and is actually just assisting to help an owner find a good home with minimal costs, but yea. Most of the adoption fees will run around $100. Now that does not include a pull from AC. If there is an animal out there going to a rescue or foster, I am sure it will be lower.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Can she fit treating for heartworm and vetting into a $100 adoption fee? Many dogs in the area will be heartworm positive. She will have to invest a lot of her own funds to keep the adoption fee that low. Which is great if she can afford it.


----------

